# بالنسبة لمجالات العمل معلش والشركات



## enamado (24 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

لو سمحت يا باشمهندسين انا سؤالين بس 

اية هى مجالات العمل اللى ممكن يشتغل فيها مهندس \\ الاتصالات والالكترونيات فى ( مصر )
بالنسبة للشركات الكويسة فى مصر فى كثيرررر ولا النظام اية 

القصد الواحد ممكن يبدع فى المجال دة هنا فى مصر ويرضى طموحة وكدة ولا صعب 


معلش عارف انها اسئلة مش ظريفة ولك:12:ن محتاج اعرف بس معلش اللى عندة اى معلومة يقدر يفيد ان شاء الله

تحياتى ِ
​


----------



## enamado (24 يناير 2012)

ياريت يا جماعة كل اللى يدخل الموضوع يشارك معلش علشان نستفيد بس


----------



## م/محمدخالد (24 يناير 2012)

الزميل العزيز...
كلمة مهندس اتصالات وحدها تعنى الكثير من مجالات العمل ...كمهندسي الشبكات وتركيب وتطوير الانظمة والابراج...اما كلمة الالكترونيات فهى المعنى الاهم والاعم فنجد تصميم انظمة واجهزة الاتصالات لا يتم الا بمهندس اكترونيات يتقن هندسة الالكترونيات والبرمجة ....ونجد كذلك تصميم انظمة المتحكمات المبرمجة يحتاج نفس المهندس ولكن بفكر أخر ولكن بنفس الادوات وهكـــــــــــذا....فيجب عليك اولا ان تنظر فى نفسك وهواياتك وتدعم هذا بالتدريبات فى الاماكن المختلفة وبالنظر فى كل علم ومقارنتة بما فى نفسك من طموح تصل الى ما ترجوه...


----------



## osama020 (24 يناير 2012)

ما علاقه الالكترونيات بالتحكم الالى ؟؟ 
الالكترونيات هى تصميم النظم الالكترونيه المعقده خاصه التى تتبع نظم الاتصالات والحوسبه 

اما التحكم الالى فله الكترونيات صناعيه تختلف اختلافا كليا عن الاتصالات والالكترونيات 
كالتحكم فى العمليات الصناعيه والالات ونظم الطاقه 
هذا علم وهذا علم اخر ودارس هذا العلم لا يدرس الاخر


----------



## enamado (24 يناير 2012)

يعنى الواحد يدخل وهو مطمن ان شاء الله 
\


----------



## enamado (24 يناير 2012)

osama020 قال:


> ما علاقه الالكترونيات بالتحكم الالى ؟؟
> الالكترونيات هى تصميم النظم الالكترونيه المعقده خاصه التى تتبع نظم الاتصالات والحوسبه
> 
> اما التحكم الالى فله الكترونيات صناعيه تختلف اختلافا كليا عن الاتصالات والالكترونيات
> ...



اسف كنت اقصد الاتصالات والالكترونيات اظن هذا واضحا فى العنوان بتاع الموضوع 
اسف معلش


----------



## osama020 (24 يناير 2012)

نعم مجالات الاتصالات والالكترونيات من اوسع المجالات وانت ايضا تدرس اصعب العلوم وحدثها وتسطيع ان تعلم نفسك كل شىء لتواكب التطورات ولكن للاسف مجال الاتصالات فى مصر محدود و مقصور على فئات معينه من الناس ومعظمه بالواسطه فيكاد يكون من شبه المستحيل ان يعمل الانسان الطبيعى فى الاتصالات 

اما الالكترونيات فهو السبيل الامثل لانه يدخلك بشكل ما الى نظم التحكم الالى لانها فى الاساس تعتمد على الالكترونيات الصناعيه فببعض الدراسه تسطيع ان تلم بهذا العلم 

فعلى حد علمى معظم مهندسو الاتصالات فى مصر يضطرون للعمل بمجال التحكم الالى


----------



## enamado (24 يناير 2012)

طيب ما هو فى قسم اصلا اسمة حاسبات ونظم تحكم 

على كدة القسم دة الافضل من الالكترونيات فى المجال بتاع التحكم 

ولكننى اتكلم على القسم بتاع الالكترونيات بحد ذاتة والتطوير فية وكدة 

انا مشكلتى انى مش عايز اشتغل كدة اى شغل وخلاص اية اللى يخلينى ادخل اتصالات علشان اشتغل تحكم ما ادخل تحكم من الاول وخلاص 


القصد مجال الالكترونيات بحد ذاتة ما وضعة بغض النظر عن الاتصالات معلش اسئلتى كثير سامنحنى


----------



## osama020 (24 يناير 2012)

اخى الحبيب ساجيبك على نقطه نقطه 
اولا بالنسبه لقسم حاسبات وتحكم الى معظم خريجى هذا القسم يفضلون العمل بنظم الحاسب الالى والبرمجه اما فى وظيفه مهندس تحكم صاحب العمل يفضل مهندس كهرباء لان الصيانه مثلا تكون فى نظم الطاقه فى المصنع والالات الكهربيه والمحركات وعمليه التحكم اصلا تتم فى الالات الكهربيه ونظام الطاقه واصلا طالب الهندسه الكهربيه شعبه قوى والات يدرس نفس مواد التحكم من حاسبات لان التحكم الالى اساسا يتبع علم الكهرباء وقد تحول الى حاسب الى بعد دخول الالكترونيات الدقيقه والنظم المبرمجه فى نظم التحكم 

ثانيا اذا اردت العمل فى مجال الاتصالات والالكترونيات فهذا ليس له علاقه بالمصانع هذا فقط فى نظم الاتصالات ومراكز صيانه الالكترونيات اما اغلبيه الصيانه الالكترونيه فى المصانع تكون عن طريق استبدال الكارته او ارسالها لمركز صيانه 

ثالثا حدد فى اى مسار تحب ان تسير ونصيحتى لك 

فى قسم الالكترونيات والاتصالات سوف تدرس نظم الاتصالات شبكات تليفون محمول وايضا تصميم النظم الالكترونيه المعقده عاللوحه الام والمعالجات الدقيقه ومصر لا يوجد فيها هذا الكلام اطلاقا الا بحدود ضيقه جدا 

فى حاسبات وتحكم 
سوف تدرس نظم الحاسب الالى ( ليس الحاسوب الشخصى الذى لديك ) تدرس فكره الحوسبه وبناء الحواسيب الالكترونيه وبرمجتها ومن خلال ذلك كله تدرس كيف تصمم نظم التحكم فى العمليات والالات والمصانع وبالنسبه للعمل كما حدثتك فمهندس الحاسب الالى يفضل العمل بالبرمجه ونظم الحاسب الالى لانه افضل 

فى قسم القوى والالات الكهربيه 
تدرس الكهرباء توليدها وتوزيعها ونقلها والتحكم فيها ثم تدرس الالات الكهربيه محركات ومولدات والكترونيات صناعيه ونظم التحريك الالكترونى ثم تدرس التحكم الالى والقياسات الكهربيه والالكترونيه وسوق العمل فى اى من الثلاث مسارات قوى كهربيه او الات او تحكم مفتوح بشكل واسع 

اسال ذوى الخبره من كافه التخصصات وعليك ان تنظر الى امرين 
1- طبيعه الدراسه والمواد التى تدرسها هل توافق طبيعتك ورغباتك ؟؟ 
2- طبيعه العمل هل متوافره - مريحه - مربحه توافق طموحاتك ام لا 

وهناك من يقول الدراسه لا تفيد ادرس اى شىء انا عاوزه واشتعل برده فى الى انا عاوزه وهذا كلام خاطىء


----------



## م/محمدخالد (24 يناير 2012)

osama020 قال:


> ما علاقه الالكترونيات بالتحكم الالى ؟؟
> الالكترونيات هى تصميم النظم الالكترونيه المعقده خاصه التى تتبع نظم الاتصالات والحوسبه
> 
> اما التحكم الالى فله الكترونيات صناعيه تختلف اختلافا كليا عن الاتصالات والالكترونيات
> ...



وما هو الفرق بين الالكترونيات العادية التى تقصدها والاخرى الصناعية التى اشرت اليها؟؟؟؟
وكيف تستخدم الالكترونيات الصناعية وما اهم تطبيقاتها والفاصل بين الانواع المختلفة من علوم الالكترونيات ؟؟؟
م/ محمد خالد
خريج قسم هندسة الالكترونيات الصناعية والتحكم الالى.....


----------



## enamado (5 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ازيكم يا باشمهندسين 

انا كنت بكلم مهندس صديقى من الاسكندية منذ فترة وتحدثت معة فى الامر فقال لى التالى 

ان شركات الالكترونيات فى مصر جيدة نوع ما وكثيرة الى حد كويس وقال لى انهم يبحثون عن التميز عايزين حد يعرف يشتغل يعنى 

على العموم هو الان شغال فى أنتل الغنية عن التعريف ويقول ان الامور طيبة الحمد لله 

لعلها بشارة خيرا ان شاء الله 

ياريت اللى عندة خبرات تانية قول عليها 

تحياتى


----------

